# I just don't know - zebra danio



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey forum, I'd like to tap into all of your collective expertise. I have about 12 Zebra Danios in my 55 Gallon planted community tank. 
This morning i noticed 2 of them that appeared quite dis-coloured... I observe my tanks quite a lot (just like the rest of you do i suppose) And have never noticed anything out of the ordinary with this group. 
On closer inspection of the fish here's what i see:
The fish is no longer white stripe over blue, it is actually dark spot over yellow/white (ya i know it sounds rediculous) 
It almost looks as if there is a small growth around the front of the bottom jaw - almost like a short whisker - but is extremely hard to see due to the fact that these guys don't stay still for a second
One important observation is that there has been no change in behaviour at all. They still school with the rest of the Danios, still eat regularly. 
*every other zebra danio in the tank looks vibrant and healthy*

It honestly looks like a different fish that i never noticed while they were small. 
If i could compare it to anything, it looks like a tiny rainbow trout.

Here is the best picture i could get of one of the affected fish. Any ideas or feedback would be greatly appreciated. If it is a different species could you please inform me of what exactly it is and if you've ever received these mixed in with Zebra's before? 








I will try and get a better pic, hope this will do for now


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

MonkE,
Looks like a Leopard Danio, likely mixed up in the aquarium with the Zebras. The "whiskers" are normal.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

awesome Rasta! that makes me feel better! Once again IPU comes through with the answers! 

I got them from you by the way!  

Thanks for the quick response


----------

